# Eisfreihalter



## mike79 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Teich Spezialisten!

Suche für meinen kleinen Teich einen Eisfreihalter.
Die Teichtiefe beträgt ca. 45 cm mit Fischbesatz. (14 Stk. Goldis)

Welchen könnt ihr da Empfehlen.

Danke

Gruss
Mike


----------



## Wild (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Mike,
kauf dir 3 oder 4 große Tauchsieder und hänge sie den Winter über in den Teich. 
Spaß beiseite, dein Teich ist eigentlich nicht tief genug um Fische darin überwintern zu lassen. Verschenke deine Goldis lieber.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## koifischfan (27. Aug. 2014)

Wie lange hast du den Teich?
Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich?
Wie groß sind die Fische?


----------



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2014)

He Mike, im Ernst. Du wohnst in Österreich, wo´s meistens früher als bei uns und auch der Winter kälter wird. Findest du einen Teich mit deiner Tiefe für angebracht über´n Winter? Bei uns sagt man, die Frosttiefe liegt bei runden 80cm Tiefe, kann auch schnell etwas mehr werden.
Selbst wenn du einen Eisfreihalter findest, wird der Teich wahrscheinlich in ein paar Tagen oder Wochen durchgefroren sein - ade ihr Fische.

Wenn du die Moglichkeit hast, gib sie über den Winter in einen tieferen Teich oder verlege sie nach innen - ist noch ein anderes Thema - aber dein Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen. Sind nur Fische (entschuldigung) aber auf jeden Fall auch Lebewesen, mit denen man sorgsam umgehen muß.

Also bitte - und gib mal Laut wie du dich wegen dem Teich entscheidest. Interessiert mich einfach.


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2014)

Och ein paar Holzstiele sollten da schon genügen.

Dann gibts bald Fischstäbchen am Stiel 
Sorry das mußte raus.
Bei 45cm, ist es wie die Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, mehr als Glück wenn die Fische über den Winter kommen, selbst bei einem sehr milden Winter. Denn sobald die Wassertemp. unter 4°C sinkt können sich die Fische Frostbeulen holen. sofern sie nicht kompl. erfrieren.

LG René


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2014)

Hi

45 cm sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Wien ist in der USDA Klimazone 7b, was bedeutet, dass das Januar Minimum -12,3 bis -14,9°C in langjährigen Aufzeichnungen ist. Zwar spielt jetzt auch noch die Dauer und das Mikroklima exakt vor Ort eine Rolle. Ich wohne in Klimazone 8a was zwischen -9,5 bis -12,2°C Januarminimum bedeutet, und bei mir überleben die Goldfische 50 cm Wassertiefe ohne jede Schutzmaßnahme. was aber auch an der geringen Dauer dieser Kälte liegen kann. Immerhin wachsen bei mir auch Hanfpalme, __ Mäusedorn, Mittelmeerzypresse und __ Pfahlrohr seit langem ohne Winterschutz draußen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=EkD_U7OkN4nfOcq_gdgK&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAQ&dur=343

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2014)

Die Frage war nach einem Eisfreihalter und dann nach welchem.
Mein Tipp weiterhin - lass es. Auch wenn in irgendwelchen Wärmezonen ... und so weiter (entschuldige Manfred), in deinem Gebiet ist es nicht zu empfehlen, (Klugscheisser an) Unter Wasser lebende Tiere in dieser geringen Tiefe zu überwintern (Klugscheisser aus )

Wie gesagt, denk an die Tiere - lass es sein.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2014)

Wer ist eigentlich @ Manfred?


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2014)

Manfred ist das Inkognito von Wolfgang . Man sollte immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig machen. Ich bin nicht Multitasking - fähig .

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2014)

Von Schego gibte eisfreihalter, auch Steuergeräte das der Eisfreihalter erst bei 0°C anspringt, denke mal sowas ist bei dir passend.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SCHEGO-Teich...g-Fische-/170778049946?_trksid=p2054897.l5659


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2014)

Wenn schon mit so einer Wassertiefe auszukommen ist, dann sollte man wenigsten in der Technik nicht sparen.
Nimm einen Durchlauf-Heizer für den Teich und nicht so einen Tauchsieder - der kostet zwar ein paar Euronen mehr und verbrät auch einiges an Strom, aber deine Fischlis sollten dir das Wert sein!
Nur mal zur Veranschaulichung:
www.ebay.de/itm/Jebao-Teichheizung-2000-Watt-Edelstahl-mit-Thermostat-Eisfreihalter-Teichheizer-/221355396681?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3389cf4e49

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2014)

Alternativ wäre auch noch ein Gewächshaus mit der kleinen Heizung zu empfehlen. 

LG René


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2014)

Das der bei 0°C anspringt ist eigentlich Quatsch. Bei <4, 5 oder 6°C Wassertemperatur wäre sinnvoller.

Über Abdeckung hatten wir schon geredet?


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2014)

... aber den elektrischen Eisfreimacher find ich geil. Wasses alles gibt !!


----------

